# Squats in/near Montana/Wyoming?



## stove (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm off the road for a few more months, but I do get a few free days strung together here and there...I'm near Bozeman, MT, and I was wondering: Does anyone know of any squats in the area? I haven't spent a decent amount of time (I'm an hour and a half away, through a canyon) in town, but I was wondering if anyone had any info?


Thanks.

And if anyone is passing through, there's an (occasional) free bus or a somewhat easy morning hitch down to Big Sky, where I'm living. If you're passing through I can drop you 2 hots and a place to crash for a bit (I don't usually make it to dinner).


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 19, 2017)

Wal Mart Casper jungle to left
Belgrade montana flying j back lot DONT EVEN TRY A WINTER


----------



## Johny (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a squat in butte but had to let it go, stay out of butte shelters closed, bouzman is next to impossible to hitch out of, eastern Montana sucks in general, if you get west over by missoula or kalispell there are a fuck ton of camps but corder line Idaho is full of Aryans so watch out if you go to fare west. Western Wyoming around the Tetons is full of free camps but be bear aware man hang your food and shut plus rangers will fine you if you don't and the shelter in Jackson Hole is supposed to be top notch. 
I lived in the Wyoming Montana area of and on since I was 13 I'm 37 now so I know my way around I'll answer any questions best I can


----------

